
Obtaining Loyal Customers with a Sub-Par Product - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/obtaining-loyal-customers-with-a-sub-par-product/
======
woliveirajr
This seems to be a simple article but it touches a very specific, usually
forgotten lesson: no company was big from the beginning. And it had to make
money at some point, or at least be so viable that people would throw money
expecting returns.

And they don't have a full, complete product for the first 100 consumers.

